# Problemes



## alain57240 (6 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voila plusieurs problèmes ...
J'ai acheter depuis qqjour le dernier macbook pro et pour faire simple le dernier apple Tv
Mais voila en mode partage impossible de lire mes fichiers audio et video sur l'apple Tv soit il charge indéfiniment soit je vois mes pochette et une fois dans "artiste" ou autre rien !
pourtant tous a bien marché 1x ! 
Apres pour la video jai telecharger HandBrake et mis les fichiers dans itunes quand je souhaite les transférer vers apple Tv j'ai une erreur genre "Une erreur s'est produite lors du chargement de ce contenu..... Réessayer plus tard." 
Bien sur plus tard ......ça ne marche toujours pas !
Je patauge complètement la si une personne à une solution au problème ?
En gros mon apple Tv ne me sert vraiment a rien ! Car pas de fichier en partage et pas de Airplay

A s'avoir que mon parfeux est désactivé, et que Airplay est visible 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## alain57240 (7 Mars 2011)

Aucune réponse  
En plus le problème est toujours la et desfois ça remarche et des autres fois non 
Airplay 2 est il vraiment fiable ?
La actuellement je vois ma bibliothèque mais impossible de rentrer dedans !
Hier soir c'était possible .... comme lire un film via mon mac et le transmettre vers AppleTv hier ça marché aujourd'hui non .... !


----------



## Tkotm (7 Mars 2011)

Tu es en WiFi ? Pas de problème particulier pour le reste ?
Sur les autres fonctions de l'aTV, ca marche bien ? Tu peux voir des extraits de film sans coupure ni blocage ?


----------



## iDanGener (12 Mars 2011)

alain57240 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Voila plusieurs problèmes ...
> J'ai acheter depuis qqjour le dernier macbook pro et pour faire simple le dernier apple Tv
> ...



Bonjour,

As-tu plusieurs fichiers dans ta bibliothèque iTunes? Peut-être que l'un de ceux-là est corrompu. Pour localiser la source du problème, je partirais avec une nouvelle bibliothèque (appuyer sur option en lançant iTunes pour en crééer une nouvelle; l'ancienne sera conservée et il sera possible de basculer de l'une à l'autre). Une nouvelle bibliothèque vierge sera créée, mais l'identifiant iTunes Store pour le partage à domicile sera conservé.

Une fois que c'est fait, ajoute un seul fichier audio par exemple à cette nouvelle bibliothèque et regarde si l'Apple TV le voit.

Daniel


----------



## alain57240 (12 Mars 2011)

Oui le problème est résolu et à vrai dire je ne sais pas comment car du jour au lendemain tous était ok  
Merci iDanGener pour les infos


----------



## mister zebra (20 Mars 2011)

bonsoir
meme probleme que toi dans exactement les memes conditions : nouveau macbook pro et apple tv 2 bascule en 4.2....
ca a marche plusieurs fois et la plus rien... impossible de me connecter a ma bibliotheque alors que depuis les 2 autres macs de la maison c est ok....

tu nas fait aucune manip en particulier ??


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas trop si c'est dû au MacPro. Chez moi, depuis la dernière mise à jour, AiPlay refuse souvent de voir plus de deux ordinateurs sur les 3 partagés (dont aucun nouveau MBP).
Les ordinateurs vus/non vus sont aléatoires. Quand je veux qu'un ordinateur particulier soit vu je désactive sur lui puis réactive AiPlay dans la foulée. En général, ça marche.


----------



## mister zebra (21 Mars 2011)

bon... effectivement, c est une idee.
un redemarrage a resolu le probleme.... n empeche... ce probleme n est jamais survenu avant ce MBP....
peut etre 4.2.1 resoudra le probleme !


----------



## tabasko (29 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Même problème ... alors moi j'accède bien à internet ou à ma librairie iTunes ... mais dès que je tente de lire un flux vidéo (extrait de film) ou un film de ma propre librairie je me chope ce même message d'erreur....


----------



## mister zebra (30 Juillet 2011)

As tu simplement essaye de redemarrer ?
Sinon, desactive le partage a domicile et reactive le.
Je n ai plus eu le message d erreur apres ces manips....


----------



## tabasko (30 Juillet 2011)

Oui et cela a résolut le problème aussitôt.
merci


----------

